# Are my cockatiels bonded?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I never seen Holly (female: lutino+ pear) preen the Wiser (male: gray split lutino) or vice versa. I never seen the male sing for the female nor they feed each other. I haven't seen them mate yet!

But they often the male and female will sometime go into the nest box for a long time to eat the millet that I hang inside the nest box. 

Sometimes the female will seat outside the nest box and wait.....I dunno what she is waiting for....

So are they bonded?

Which come first? they find their perfect nest box first or they mate first?

What is the ideal entrance hoel size for the nest box??? because the nest box that I found in pet shop have only 2 inches diameter space for the entrance hole~~~

there are some of the photos 

thnx for reading~~~


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

How long have you had them? Were they together before you got them?

Most of the time a bonded pair show all the normal signs like you said"preening" Feeding each other, sitting close and cuddling, 

this is how mine have seemed to work out 

Meet - Bond-get a nest box - mate- 

of course it has all taken time, some have taken hours, some days, some months, some still almost 2 years later are not "bonded" but do still mate, they just don't show the affection like the others do they have on occasion but no where near the amount as the others who are bonded

Also the nest box whole should be 3" but in your pics It looked like it was big enough
as long as they can go in and out with no troubles - no getting stuck, or caught up and have to work at getting in and out , then it's big enough.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a few pairs that seem to be devoted to each other and others that are a little more casual. If they show no signs of affection they probably aren't ready to mate. I would pull the nest box down for now and wait 'till they seem bonded. They probably only go in there for the millet.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

It took 2 years for my pair to bond and mate. How old are they? They might be to young. Don't try to make things go to fast. Let them bond before you try to mate them.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong...but the nest box looks small to me. Maybe part of it is off the right side where it isn't pictured but when you bought it it should say "Cockatiel Nest Box" I believe they're normally 12" x 12".


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

yes it is a cube box of 12'' X 12'' X 12'' and the entrance hole is 3''.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Perfect...it looks smaller in the photos...or your tiel look big in it. hehe


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

lol the picture only show parts of the box~~~~my cockatiel had their feathers puff up when the picture is taken~~~~


----------

